# Cypress creek



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

Gonna hit Cypress creek in the yak today, I will post up tomorrow for you weekenders if I catch anything. Putting in at Cypresswood bridge, go downstream toward JJ park.
BB


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

the waters movin quick still..wear that PFD...Please


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Im going saturday


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Good luck - be careful !


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

80% chance of rain tomorrow. If that happens nobody will be going Saturday. This weather sucks ! I was planning a Thursday or Friday trip early in the week and opted for Friday as both days were 20% chance and now its 80% for Friday! The rain needs to get lost for a couple or three weeks. This is getting ridiculous....:headknock


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Sucks....


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Water*

According to the website it is down to 107 fps, which is managable. 
Thanks for the heads up Ox. I will wear it today.
BB


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

i am planning to put in this sat. hopefully the rain doesn;t kill it


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Rains and timing is the often frustrating part of catching spawning whites.


----------



## tennisplayer2 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishingcacher and I fished JJ and upstream towards Cypress Creek this morning without any luck. The water was a little high and somewhat off color.


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

I hope we still have time for some wb after the rain, if it keeps raining like this, the run might be over by the time it clears.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

The way the WB were biting around the 19th of last month i am afraid you are correct. Much more of this and it will be to late . I got in on the tail end of it last year and made it a point for that not to happen again this year and along comes the endless rain....JOY !......


----------



## Midnight Splash (May 24, 2011)

I now follow this guy Larry Cosgrove for weather forecast. He was the only guy last year saying we wouldn't get any snow when every other meteorologist in the area said we would be gettting 1-3" in Houston, so he got my attention. This guy has been spot on for the rains this winter way in advance to the locals. His forecast is for light to moderate rain tomorrow and on Monday with spotty thunderstorms. Next Wendsday should bring heavy rain and next Friday a chance for some severe weather. 

Im not to optimistic about getting to throw these new pet spoons I picked up in spring creek for a chance of limits. Spring Creek conditions don't look to improve in Feb.


----------



## Yort69 (Jan 31, 2011)

http://waterdata.usgs.gov/tx/nwis/uv/?site_no=08069000&PARAmeter_cd=00065,00060 :cloud:


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

The creek was a little high (107 according to USGS). The water was off-color and moving pretty good. Most people were catching at least a few. The most I saw was a guy with minnows fishing fromt he bank. He was working them slow on bottom, he had 6 or 7 when I saw him, he might have picked up a few more. I caught 3, all nice size, one big one over 17. I guess it will wash out for a while now. 
Good luck to you guys.
BB


----------



## fishingman c (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Way to get 'em - i'd rather be fishing any day!



BigBuck said:


> The creek was a little high (107 according to USGS). The water was off-color and moving pretty good. Most people were catching at least a few. The most I saw was a guy with minnows fishing fromt he bank. He was working them slow on bottom, he had 6 or 7 when I saw him, he might have picked up a few more. I caught 3, all nice size, one big one over 17. I guess it will wash out for a while now.
> Good luck to you guys.
> BB


----------



## Stringer007 (Feb 21, 2011)

rain killed my plan today, anyways.. i spent the day helping my padre remodeling the house...i'll get them WB another day


----------

